

Ask HN: Anyone implemented SETI Code in Lisp? - christianbryant

While I appreciate BOINC, I&#x27;m looking for something in Lisp (any variation, Emacs, Common, etc) that takes SETI data and analyzes it against search&#x2F;analysis criteria the user can modify.  Cheers.
======
christianbryant
To avoid confusion, the "Code" in the question is generic software "code", not
referencing "the SETI code, a interstellar simulated message from Gliese
581g". A mistyped capital "C" :-)

